# التحولات الطورية للسبائك أثناء تبريدها من الحالة المنصهرة



## المهندس جلال (12 يناير 2008)

هناك عمليات تعدينية تترافق بتحولات طورية أثناء تبريد السبائك بدءاً من حالة الانصهار , هذه التحولات يمكن ملاحظتها في جميع مخططات التوازن الحراري للسبائك الثنائية ( سوف نذكر لاحقاً مخطط الحديد – كربون ) .
و أهم التحولات الطورية :
•	التجمد : و هو عبارة عن تحول طور سائل L إلى طور جامد a .
L -->a
•	التجمد اليوتكتيكي :هو تحول طور سائل L إلى طورين جامدين a,b .
L --> a + b
•	التجمد البيرتكتيكي :هو تحول طور سائل L مع طور جامد a إلى طور جامد آخر b .
L + a --> b
•	التحول اليوتكتؤيدي : و هو تحول طور جامد إلى طورين جامدين آخرين .
a --> b + y
و كمثال عليه التحول البرليتي الذي يحدث في الفولاذ عندما تكون نسبة الكربون 0.8% 
الأوستنيت --> الفريت + السيمنتيت
y --> a + Fe3C
•	التحول البيرتكتؤيدي : و هو تحول طورين جامدين إلى طور جامد جديد .
a + b --> c
•	التحول المارتنزيتي : و هو تحول من طور صلب إلى طور صلب جديد .
a --> b
•	التحول الإنتظامي : و هو تحول يتم فيه انتظام الشبكة البلورية كما التالي :
منتظمة a --> غير منتظمة a
•	الانفصال : تحول يتم فيه تشكل طور جديد دون اختفاء الطور السابق 
a --> a + b
•	التحول الالتروبي : و هو تحول في نوع الشبكة البلورية .
و كمثال عليه الفريت a في درجة الحرارة العادية يكون ذو بنية بلورية B.C.C و عند تسخينه إلى C 906 يتحول إلى أوستنيت y ذو البنية البلورية F.C.C و من ثم إلى d ذو البنية B.C.C عند درجة حرارة C1401 .
كافة هذه التحولات تتم على مرحلتين :
1-	تكون مراكز التبلور للطور الجديد .
2-	نمو مراكز التبلور .


----------



## عمراياد (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااا جزيلا على المعلومات المهمة بارك الله بك


----------

